
How to Use an SPF Record to Prevent Spoofing and Improve Email Reliability - vinnyglennon
https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-an-spf-record-to-prevent-spoofing-improve-e-mail-reliability
======
bradknowles
Works a treat.

Unless you use mailing lists that aren’t careful to regenerate your message as
to clearly come from their servers.

Or any of your recipients forward their mail somewhere else and aren’t careful
how they forward it.

Or your recipients use a domain that mishandles SPF records.

Or ... any number of other problems.

